

Twitter's Turbulence Explained - magicom
http://blog.twitter.com/2012/06/todays-turbulence-explained.html?m=1

======
rorrr
That explained nothing.

~~~
asto
I voted this up before reading it assuming the title was correct. How stupid
of me.

